# WIN a copy of Windows Vista from Microsoft



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/competition/cc462930.aspx

Thought some geeky people would like to win O.S.

The question was a bit tricky but i wont spill the answer... You have to find the answer of yourself


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Before everybody tries to enter, from the rules page ...

*ELIGIBILITY: *This promotion is open to any person *resident in the UK* who is 18 years of age or older at the time of entry.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

cwwozniak said:


> Before everybody tries to enter, from the rules page ...
> 
> *ELIGIBILITY: *This promotion is open to any person *resident in the UK* who is 18 years of age or older at the time of entry.


Well some UK members in here


----------

